# Kasu's Super Steam Giveaway! 10 GAMES! ENDED



## Kasuralixa (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi all! I recently bought some bundles for a select few games, and I don't really know what to do with the rest so I'm hosting a giveaway ^^ Most of these look pretty fun but just aren't my game style, and some I already have. These are all steam games, so make sure you have a steam account! If you need help activating the products, look here.​





Please be nice to me and others!
Account must be made before 1/23/2015
You will need a Steam account to redeem these
I'm pretty sure they aren't region locked, but I purchased them as a NA resident
Don't be mean if you don't win!
I reserve the right to edit any of this including removing or adding games, changing rules, changing entry opportunities and more at any given time without warning.
You must be 17 or older to claim 17+ games. If your birthdate is not on your profile, I will ask you to confirm. I know you can easily cheat this but if you lie to me and get in trouble then its _your fault_. I don't want parents mad at me because some girl on the internet let their child play a mature game! Honor system, people!






1. Year Walk - Indie/Horror/Adventure
Venture out into the dark woods where strange creatures roam in a first person adventure that blurs the line between two and three dimensions, as well as reality and the supernatural. Experience the ancient Swedish phenomena of year walking in this hit Indie game.

2. Alone In the Dark - Adventure/Action/Horror - *17+*
The legendary series returns better than ever - Control Edward Carnby, the main character from the original Alone in the Dark, on a thrilling journey through a terrifying re-creation of Central Park and discover the truth behind a dark conspiracy with action-orientated gameplay.

3. Kraven Manor - Adventure/Action/Horror 
Explore the depths of the immersive, atmospheric world of Kraven Manor. Uncover its secrets, solve its mystical puzzles, and face the growing threat within as you dynamically build the manor around you, exposing new rooms and new horrors.

4. Real Boxing - Sports/Fighting/Simulation
Featuring ultra-realistic motion capture from real boxers, with amazing graphics built using the powerful Unreal Engine, feel every hook, jab, and uppercut with Real Boxing. Train your fully customizable boxer and seek glory in career mode, or duke it out with other players in multiplayer.

5. Operation Flashpoint: Dragon Rising - Action/FPS/Tactical - *17+*
Operation Flashpoint: Dragon Rising is a game about a fictitious conflict on one of the Sakhalin islands, a conflict that is in danger of erupting onto a global scale. The game has an incredible realistic depiction of war with careful attention to the detail of the weapons, equipment and tactics of the armed forces. The action is varied from intense fire fights through to slower pace tactical decision making on how to best tackle the mission objectives.

6. Operation Flashpoint: Red River - Action/Strategy/FPS
Stand together with the US Marines in Operation Flashpoint: Red River, the ultimate tactical infantry shooter. You’ll play as one of four distinct and complimentary classes in a Marine Fireteam – Grenadier, Scout, Rifleman and Automatic Rifleman - as you embark on an epic campaign.

7. Overlord - RPG/Villain Protagonist/Action
Prepare to be tempted, mesmerized and thrilled, become the Overlord, how corrupt you become depends on how you handle any given situation. Your actions impact the game world. With incredible power at your disposal and a team of evil minded minions to do your evil bidding, how will you resist the temptation to be incredibly despotic? THINK EVIL, BREED EVIL, CONTROL ALL!

8. Overlord II - RPG/Villain Protagonist/Action
Overlord II, sequel to the critically acclaimed cult hit, sees the return of the chaotic Minions and their new Dark Master. Bigger, badder and more beautifully destructive, Overlord 2 has a Glorious Empire to smash, a massive Netherworld to revive, Minion mounts to mobilize, a trio of mistresses to woo, War Machines to crush opposition and lots of cute creatures to, err... murder (and a mini-map)

9. Maelstrom: The Battle for Earth Begins - Real-Time Strategy
This is the time of the Maelstrom. In this ravaged world, the planet's dwindling resources have divided what remains of mankind into two warring factions. Take command from different viewpoints and employ faction-specific tactics and weaponry to achieve your objectives. Complete with the ability to terraform landscapes and transform units, Maelstrom provides gamers with the power to harness the forces of nature in the most frantic, destructive, action-packed RTS game yet.

10. Damnation - Action/Steampunk/Third Person Shooter - *17+*
Evolving the shooter genre with its unique and exhilarating combination of fluid action and combat, Damnation features huge, open environments, frenetic combat, daredevil acrobatics and high-octane vehicle-based stunts. Presenting players with an intense test of reflexes, quick thinking and rapid-fire conflict, Damnation will feature vast, breathtaking landscapes, each covering miles of distance and thousands of vertical feet.







Say "Enter me please" - 1 ENTRY
Tell me about your favorite game - 3 ENTRIES
Post a screenshot of your favorite moment in a game - 5 ENTRIES
Send TBT with "Giveaway" as the note - 1 TBT = 1 ENTRY



Spoiler: entries



Farobi (9)
Tao (9)
Imitation (1)
Feloreena (1)
Coach (1)
ITookYourWaffles (10)
Reenhard (19)
RisingStar (9)
Yatogami (15)









*Giveaway ends on Friday, February 13th at 10:00 PM EST*
Winners will be chosen randomly with a number generator. Each winner has their choice of *1* game. Game choice is *first come, first serve*. I will respond to the PM'd game choice with the code and strike out the option they chose!
If any winner does not respond within 3 days, I will choose another to replace them. 
*Must be 17 or older to claim 17+ games!*

Good luck!!​


----------



## Farobi (Jan 23, 2015)

Enter me please, I've got a screenshot of my favorite game CSGO: http://cloud-4.steamusercontent.com/ugc/28474977307289775/268CC41FE9254F905D8F4503C548550DCCC54D25/


----------



## Kasuralixa (Jan 23, 2015)

Farobi said:


> Enter me please, I've got a screenshot of my favorite game CSGO: http://cloud-4.steamusercontent.com/ugc/28474977307289775/268CC41FE9254F905D8F4503C548550DCCC54D25/



In order for it to count as a screenshot and your favorite game you need to tell me about the game itself ^^ Like why its your favoite and whatnot.


----------



## Tao (Jan 23, 2015)

Enter me

Me and friends managed to spell out a word with our rankings in Lost Planet 2 and we found it a lot more amusing than we should have. (Linknol was myself)

It's one of my favorite games (I don't strictly have *a favorite*) because it was just stupid fun to play with friends. Shooting big monsters was partly the reason (I mean, how can you not love fighting a giant monster who eats you, you travel through its bowels and then it poops you out?)...But it was also just, a really fun game with friends (like really, there's very few games where I've found the multiplayer so fun).
Plus my game glitched and gave me 3 level 100 characters and 6 achievements. I don't know why but it made my friends jealous, which was amusing.



Spoiler: boop


----------



## Farobi (Jan 24, 2015)

Kasuralixa said:


> In order for it to count as a screenshot and your favorite game you need to tell me about the game itself ^^ Like why its your favoite and whatnot.



Ah sure. 

The reason I like CSGO is because of it being easy to learn, difficult to master. I play casually and competitively and get matched with people with the same skill set as me, and I have a good time playing it, especially if my teammates are good and when I am on point with my gun's aim. It's a pretty popular FPS game which has always been on the top seller's list in Steam, and I've already clocked almost 500 hours on it. It would be more fun finding teammates who talk and joke a lot, but being in the SEA region it can be hard to find that. 

In that screenshot I got an Ace, which means I siglehandedly killed all five opponents (CSGO Competitive is 5v5). It was the first Ace I've ever got, which is a pretty nice achievement I'd say.  I also got another ace weeks after that match, where I was in a 1v5 scenario. That was very unexpected but I'm happy with it.

Also there are gun skins that I love. Idk why but they just look cool. I can also get 'drops' in the game to sell in the community market, netting a few cents to some dollars. Nice way to build back the money spent to buy CSGO and other games.


----------



## Kasuralixa (Jan 24, 2015)

Bump!


----------



## Imitation (Jan 25, 2015)

Enter me please
This is quite generous of you!
I will post a screenshot and why I like the game later because in away from my laptop


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 25, 2015)

Good luck, and I think you can cross-redeem cause I got games before from a friend in the US and  I live in Sweden.


----------



## Kasuralixa (Jan 25, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Good luck, and I think you can cross-redeem cause I got games before from a friend in the US and  I live in Sweden.



I thought as much, but I know sometimes you can't because certain games arent released in certain countries and people were cross-redeeming to get it so steam doesn't allow codes for those games to be redeemed in those countries anymore. I don't think any of these games are like that though (hopefully).


----------



## kesttang (Jan 25, 2015)

Enter me please.
Tell me about your favorite game - My favorite game is ACNL and Socom Fireteam Bravo. I also enjoy playing Clash of Clan. Oh, and all the Treyarch games. That's about it. I do have couple more games but I can't really think of the names. They're on my Facebook lol.

Thank you very much for this Kas!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 25, 2015)

Kasuralixa said:


> I thought as much, but I know sometimes you can't because certain games arent released in certain countries and people were cross-redeeming to get it so steam doesn't allow codes for those games to be redeemed in those countries anymore. I don't think any of these games are like that though (hopefully).



ahh..makes sense though i think the games i got were available in both


----------



## Kasuralixa (Jan 25, 2015)

Noiru said:


> ahh..makes sense though i think the games i got were available in both


I think there's only a handful that aren't. I honestly cant think of any off the top of my head so they were probably unpopular games anyways.


----------



## Kasuralixa (Jan 26, 2015)

Bump!


----------



## Feloreena (Jan 26, 2015)

Enter me please. I'll get the entries for the favourite game description and screenshot later when I have some more time in February. It's very generous of you to host this giveaway.


----------



## Coach (Jan 28, 2015)

Enter me please!


----------



## Kasuralixa (Jan 28, 2015)

Bump!


----------



## kesttang (Jan 29, 2015)

Bump.


----------



## unravel (Jan 31, 2015)

Enter me please
Favorite Game: Dota 2, even I don't play the game much due to classwork and such this game is co-op and moba build a skills and stuff like pokemon this game is challenging and fun I play competitive if I wanna play for fun or troll I have an alternative account anyway roflmao.



Spoiler: screenshot game glitch dota 2 2013











- - - Post Merge - - -

TBT send!


----------



## RisingStar (Feb 4, 2015)

Enter me please

My favorite game is probably Minecraft right now. It's just so fun, and I play it a lot with my friends, and the things we create in it together are phenomenal. Just, if people haven't play this, they def should.



Spoiler: Screenshot Needed







There was two of him and it was just funny and weird. xD


----------



## Reenhard (Feb 4, 2015)

Please enter me babe! 

Top Steam games...

The Binding of Isaac
The Ship 
The Cat Lady
Team fortress 2

Screenshots below



Spoiler








Battleblock Theater 





Lovely Tf2 couple...





weathly is taking a break...



Sending tbt for ya!


----------



## Reenhard (Feb 6, 2015)

bumb C:


----------



## Kasuralixa (Feb 9, 2015)

Bump!


----------



## Yatogami (Feb 12, 2015)

Enter me please! Sent some BTB.


----------



## Kasuralixa (Feb 12, 2015)

Bump! Ends tomorrow!


----------



## Kasuralixa (Feb 13, 2015)

Bump! ENDS TODAY!


----------



## Kasuralixa (Feb 14, 2015)

Sorry for the delay, here's the winners! I'll be PMing you guys in order for you to select your prize ^^ I wish I could have had 10 entrants so everyone could get 1 game, but it looks like someone will get super lucky with two. Oh well, I guess no one is interested in steam giveaways.

The way winners are chosen are using random.org and a numbered list to 75 (each entry is one slot on the list). Once someone wins they are removed from the list so I don't have one person take everything. Since I only have 9 entrants, everyone will get to pick a game and the last slot will be determined with the original list for someone to get two games ^^

*Winners:*
1. Tao
2. Yatogami
3. Imitation 
4. Rising Star
5. Reenhard
6. ITookYourWaffles
7. Farobi
8. Coach 
9. Feloreena
10. Yatogami

Thank you to everyone for participating!


----------



## Peisinoe (Feb 14, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## Reenhard (Feb 15, 2015)

Oh awesome!!!


----------



## RisingStar (Feb 15, 2015)

That's awesome, I won. xD


----------



## Kasuralixa (Feb 15, 2015)

Yeah, I figured itd be awful to have like 1 person get everything xD Once Tao replies (or if they dont by tomorrow) I'll move down the list for you guys to select your game c:


----------



## Farobi (Feb 16, 2015)

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## jobby47 (Feb 16, 2015)

Good luck everyone and you are really nice for doing this giveaway.


----------



## Yatogami (Feb 16, 2015)

Yay! 
Thank you very much for this giveaway! owo


----------



## unravel (Feb 22, 2015)

I just noticed just now really forgot this thanks for the giveaway tho I was away for like 3 days so yeah xD


----------

